# Angel's Truth - Now Available



## Gonk the Insane (Aug 26, 2017)

Today is release day for my debut novel, _Angel's Truth, _the first volume in a Fantasy trilogy that's coming out over the next 2 months.






It's now available for kindle at
Amazon UK
Amazon US
and several other Amazon marketplaces including Canada, Australia, and India.

The paperback is working its way through Amazon and should be available in a day or two.

The kindle version is currently available for £0.99 in the UK (and comparable prices elsewhere), but will be free from tomorrow for a couple of days.


----------



## MemoryTale (Aug 26, 2017)

Congratulations for getting it out there!


----------



## Droflet (Aug 26, 2017)

Congrats, Gonk. I hope it does well.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Aug 26, 2017)

Congrats, Gonk!


----------



## Vaz (Aug 26, 2017)

Well done Gonk! I love your cover and Author name.  best of luck.

V


----------



## Alexa (Aug 26, 2017)

Congratulations for the release of your novel ! I added it to my wish list, but I'll wait for the paperback.


----------



## Gary Compton (Aug 26, 2017)

Well done Gonk the not so Insane.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Aug 26, 2017)

Snaffled and on my kindle


----------



## Alexa (Aug 26, 2017)

Gonk, can you spoil it a bit and tell me if the story has angels among the heroes, not only church knights ?


----------



## nixie (Aug 26, 2017)

I know I should have stolen the copy you had at last meeting.
Congratulations


----------



## Gonk the Insane (Aug 26, 2017)

Alexa said:


> can you spoil it a bit and tell me if the story has angels among the heroes, not only church knights ?


Well...


Spoiler: Only read if you really, really want to know...



Yep





nixie said:


> I know I should have stolen the copy you had at last meeting


Ha! You could have totally gotten away with it, too. I don't think I'd have noticed by the time we left 'Spoons.


----------



## ratsy (Aug 26, 2017)

Congrats Gonk! Looks awesome. I have clicked 'Buy'. Hopefully I get to it sooner than later.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 26, 2017)

Gonk the Insane said:


> Well...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Only read if you really, really want to know...
> ...



I really, really, really wanted to know and now I'm sure I'll buy the paperback.


----------



## Phyrebrat (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations. Nice to see such a pro cover, too!

pH


----------



## Gonk the Insane (Sep 5, 2017)

It's taken a while (apparently Amazon had some "technical problems") to appear in Europe but the paperback is now available in Amazon:
Amazon.com
Amazon UK


----------



## MemoryTale (Sep 5, 2017)

And ordered


----------



## Parson (Sep 5, 2017)

I'm with Alexa, the spoiler made me want to take a look at the book. Now since it's on Kindle Unlimited it is now awaiting my reading.


----------



## Alexa (Sep 6, 2017)

My paperback was shipped and I should have it by Monday. (Amazon Canada)


----------



## crystal haven (Sep 10, 2017)

Congratulations, Gonk!


----------



## Parson (Oct 3, 2017)

Here's the review I posted on Amazon US, the first it seems?

Angel's Truth is an entertaining and interesting book. I am much more a reader of Science Fiction than Fantasy so I surprised myself by how much I enjoyed this book. The story revolves around a Tol, a young man who has had a very difficult childhood and has spent the last several years in a monastery. The monastery is a training ground for Knights to support the church, much more than a simple place to live a monastic life. When the monastery is attacked Tol is chosen to save the monastery's most prized possession. Tol has no idea how much this responsibility is going to complicate his life. Nor does he suspect that he is going to hunted by demons and helped by angels, both of which are living and flesh and blood.

I found the characters engaging. I found the story easy to follow. I was often surprised by the turns the story took. This book is the first of a trilogy, but the story stands very well on its own. I appreciated the fact that there was no magic. Everything and everyone have logical backstories and the reader feels like this is a real place, and these are real people.There are no cliff hangers at the end, but I want to know more about Tol's adventures and the fate of his world. I strongly suspect that other readers will too.

Strongly recommended.


----------



## Gonk the Insane (Oct 4, 2017)

Parson said:


> Here's the review I posted on Amazon US, the first it seems?


You are indeed, Parson! And thank you for the review, that's lovely to hear and I'm glad you enjoyed the book. A number of people who don't typically read the genre have said they enjoyed it more than they might have expected, so you're not alone.

The final book comes out on the 16th, and there's been no offical announcement (so you get to hear it first) but after release day (probably the 17th if I remember to press the buttons in time) all 3 books will be available free on kindle for a single day.


----------



## Cathbad (Oct 17, 2017)

Click, click and click!

Got 'em all!


----------

